# Blueberry creamed honey



## dmharvey (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello everyone, 
Curious about the best way to mix freeze dried blueberries into honey, working on making creamed honey. Thank you in advance


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

dmharvey said:


> Hello everyone,
> Curious about the best way to mix freeze dried blueberries into honey, working on making creamed honey. Thank you in advance


Would it be stable at room temperatures? Blueberries would be higher in moisture content, & contain considerable natural yeasts.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

crofter said:


> Would it be stable at room temperatures? Blueberries would be higher in moisture content, & contain considerable natural yeasts.


Freeze dried should be fine, they should not have any moisture. It may be worth baking them for a few minutes to make sure there is no living yeast in them though. 

I suspect they would sink or float if you mixed them in when you start creaming the honey. I would wait until the honey is mostly set up, then mix in the blueberries so they stay mixed in.

you could also turn them into a powder (in a food processor so similar) and mix them in when mixing the honey to make it creamed.


----------



## UntamedConfections (Aug 9, 2021)

dmharvey said:


> Hello everyone,
> Curious about the best way to mix freeze-dried blueberries into honey, working on making creamed honey. Thank you in advance


You can purchase freeze-dried blueberry powder. Saves a lot of time.


----------

